# gaggia baby class no flow through head yet again



## treepeony (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have a year or so, old baby gaggia class. The flow is barely out of the group head. Steamer is fine. I took it apart and cleaned the 3 way valve. It was already quite clean but a tiny bit of scale. It worked for a cup or two and now, no flow. I verified that the flow was fine through the two holes. It looks perfect. I cannot hear the solenoid click. When I put a AC voltmeter on the connectors with the valve out, I don't see the line voltage. The switch does engage the pump. The solenoid measures a few ohms. Can I put line voltage across the solenoid to verify it is OK? Is there an electrical diagram somewhere? And does it make sense that I might have an electrical problem?

Jonathan


----------

